# Caliber



## catcapper

Guess my favorite has always been .375 H & H Mag. My guide gun was a short barreled Interarms Mark X when I was work'in up north. When something big needed kill'in--- it got the job done. Finally handed it down to a nephew about 7 years ago. He left for the northern wilderness awhile back to find fortune and fame lol--- I hope he fairs well.

Now I carry my old Marlin 45-70 I bought new when they first came out--- I think that was back in "71" or "72"--- for the steep price of $75.00. Theres a fella down in the desert who reloads. He reloads rounds for me that push the bullet energy up along with some of the belted mags.

I've always believed in--- "use enough gun"--- and still do.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Wow Cat nothing like packing some artillery around with you HA !! My 06 is my go to rifle for anything huntable up here, 300 for the far N Moose.


----------



## shaneatkinson82

I too like the .30-06


----------



## JTKillough

338 Winchester Magnum. Because I don't like to trail up animals.


----------



## prairiewolf

Hmmmm, Well I only hunt antelope and coues deer with a rifle (except my predator hunting) and it is a .308 shooting 125 gr Hornady reloads. Now for larger games such as elk and bear I either use a 460 S&W Mag handgun or one of my bows, either a Mathews compound or my custom made long bow made by a friend of mine. killed my last bear with the long bow.


----------



## kiyote

THIS IS A QUESTION THAT WILL BRING A HUGE VARIETY OF ANSWERS AND OPINIONS BUT I'll give mine anyhow.first, to me , the caliber is second to your ability to place shot where you intend it. if you are unable to do that it makes little difference in what cal you shoot.

my choice for north america .270. never found an animal it was to small for. it's a good flat shooting round and ammo is relatively inexpensive.

now , if I WERE GONNA GO TO AFRICA AND HUNT ELEPHANTS or rinos I WOULD PROBABLY PICK A HIGHER CAL.


----------



## hassell

kiyote said:


> THIS IS A QUESTION THAT WILL BRING A HUGE VARIETY OF ANSWERS AND OPINIONS BUT I'll give mine anyhow.first, to me , the caliber is second to your ability to place shot where you intend it. if you are unable to do that it makes little difference in what cal you shoot.
> 
> my choice for north america .270. never found an animal it was to small for. it's a good flat shooting round and ammo is relatively inexpensive.
> 
> now , if I WERE GONNA GO TO AFRICA AND HUNT ELEPHANTS or rinos I WOULD PROBABLY PICK A HIGHER CAL.


 I totally agree, 270 was a very popular rifle along with 308 back in the day. Spot and stalk was the way I was taught and it was rare anyone shot beyond 200yds.


----------



## youngdon

I'm not sure I can pick.a favorite. My first big gAme rifle was an 06 I then got into handgun. Hunting for several years and liked the 375 JDJ. After a few years a 300win Mag. I gAve my 06 to my middle daughter. Last year I bought Another 06. All said the 06 is enough for anything on the continent. But the others sure make me smile.


----------



## Varmintnv

I don't know that I have a favorite. I'm a huge fan of Ackley calibers, but I like my 7mm mag as well. But I can't ever imagine not having a .22-250 or .223 in my gun cabinet!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## dwtrees

I used to use the 06 also, then the 270 was used for many years. And by big game I presume you mean deer and elk.


----------



## Indiana Jones

.45-70 out of my Sharps and 30 06.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bait washer

55 years ago my dad started me out deer hunting with an 06 and have carried one

ever since and would not begin to guess the number of animals I have harvested with

the caliber and love it. Have also learned to enjoy hunting with the 50 cal. smoke pole and a few years

ago I picked up a Tika T3 in a 338 win mag which has proven to be a tack driver. It just not pretty when you hit a hog in the head with it. Given one caliber for everything I am an 06 fan


----------



## Jonbnks

My Ruger M77 Hawkeye All Weather 30-06 is my go to rifle. We really don't have anything bigger than whitetail deer here in Kansas and I have yet to need a second shot to take down a deer or coyote.


----------



## jerhurt

I would have to say it's a toss up between my 06 and 300 win mag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

It performs well, not a lot of recoil, especially with lighter bullets. It's a good choice for women folk too, they usually don't like much recoil.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter

7mm-08 is a good choice. My personal favorite is a 300 Remington ultra mag. After that would be a 7mm rem ultra mag because it has a flatter trajectory then a 22-250. I want to get another 300 rum but it might split the deer in half here in east Texas. Skinning, boning, and cooking in one step!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter

The good thing about either is that you can load for varmints and big game. I have a friend that loads 110 grain in a 300 win mag for yotes and 200 for deer and bear. It's the only rifle he owns and he says it's his do all rifle.


----------



## A10hunter

My grandpa shot & reloaded his 7mm-08 for years, then my dad got it when he passed away. I have shot it several times & was impressed with how smooth & accurate it was. I have a 270 myself, but it has more of a hard kick than the 08.


----------



## dwtrees

When you get to the reloading part, get some good brass (Lapoua, Winchester, etc.). I myself use the Winchester brass (can't afford the Lapoua) and have some that are on the 7th reloading with no sign of damage. But I also don't full length size them every time either. They only get the full length sizing when they are sticky in the chamber. Other wise I just neck size.


----------



## youngdon

Good choice, 06 components are common. When you gwet ready to reload let me know. I might be able to get you a decent deal on a small press and scale (neighbor...still in the boxes)


----------

